
Peter Thiel’s Revenge Against Gawker Is Neither Justice nor Philanthropy - jhonovich
https://newrepublic.com/article/133806/peter-thiels-revenge-gawker-neither-justice-philanthropy
======
gozur88
>But Thiel’s Ahab-like mission to destroy it has been even harder to
sympathize with. The key problem is that his maximalist and eliminationist
goal of inflicting as much damage on Gawker as possible is at odds with an
essential civic ideal of the legal system: of trying to reach settlements that
balance competing interests.

I disagree. Organizations like Gawker only survive because they know it's
difficult and expensive to get satisfaction in the court system. If you sue
they can drag it out for years and years until you run out of money. Having a
Gawker go down every once in awhile is a good thing.

------
internaut
Telling us what our opinions are again.

